# Live better with your pet!



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

There're several good reasons for us to keep pets  

 *Pets Help to Lower Blood Pressure.* A study at the State University of New York at Buffalo found that people with hypertension who adopted a cat or dog had lower blood pressure readings in stressful situations than did those who did not own a pet. (Dr. Karen Allen, State University of New York at Buffalo ) 


 *Pets Help to Reduce Stress.* Walking with a pet helps to soothe nerves and offers instant relaxation. Studies conducted worldwide have shown that the impact of a stressful situation is lesser on pet owners, especially males, than on those who do not own a pet. (Josephine M. Wills, Waltham Centre for Pet Nutrition, United Kingdom )

 *Pets Help to Prevent Heart Disease.* Because pets provide people with faithful companionship, research shows they may also provide their owners with greater psychological stability, and thus a measure of protection from heart disease. (National Institutes of Health, Technology Assessment Workshop: Health Benefits of Pets, 1987)

*Pets Help to Lower Health Care Costs.* People with pets actually make fewer doctor visits, especially for nonserious medical conditions. (National Institutes of Health, Technology Assessment Workshop: Health Benefits of Pets, 1987) 

 *Pets Help to Fight Depression.* Pets help fight depression and loneliness, promoting an interest in life. When seniors face adversity or trauma, affection from pets takes on great meaning. Their bonding behavior can foster a sense of security. ("Between Pets and People: The Importance of Animal Companionship," by Alan Beck and Aaron Katcher)


 Enjoy! 
From Animal Planet


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

wow its true,if it wasnt for my fish i wouldnt be here right now....


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I know when ever i am feeling stressed out or upset if i set and watch the fish for a bit it deffinately calms and relaxes me more. Maybe i shall sit my 4 year old in front of the tank and see if it will calm him down a bit hes having a very destructive day today lol


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Arlene said:


> I know when ever i am feeling stressed out or upset if i set and watch the fish for a bit it deffinately calms and relaxes me more. Maybe i shall sit my 4 year old in front of the tank and see if it will calm him down a bit hes having a very destructive day today lol


Not if you have an aggressive cichlid tank. LOL


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Cichlidman Yes this is very true...My tot is bad enough without letting him watch those guys lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> lol. ya. ya but the expenses for animals can raise those things you mentioned max!


True! Now I'm doubting if I should keep anything when in the US or not uh oh!


----------



## sisofafishlover (Aug 26, 2005)

Lol, it works on me, but it sure doesn't work on my mum! Every time I get my allowence, she starts off on the bills my pets rack up! GET A JOB! Last week she looked like she was going to have a heart attack, cuz my sis brought home more fish! Every time she passes a tank, she mumbles about the latest fish bill! Then dad mentioned he is thinking of getting another horse, she spent a long time lecturing about the money it will take to keep our zoo. Mum does jog with the dogs every morning, and rides, but for the most part, she sees our zoo through the bank!


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

There have been a lot of times that I've felt like life really wasn't worth living. I'd thought many times about taking my life, and actually tried when I was thirteen. I almost succeeded.. Comatose for three days. When I woke up out of it, the first thing I said was, "I want Bubba." "Bubba," or Hanukka, is my ragdoll cat.. Since then, I have thought about doing it again, but I look at all of the pets I have.. All of my goldfish and koi that I love, my rabbit, my snake, my birds that give me kisses, my cat and my dogs.. I love them all too much to ever abandon them like that. Pets really have saved me, I feel.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Guys and girls... now I know that my host-family has a dog, a bird, and a fish (?) it's gonna be "Feel like home" lol I dun need to worry about the VET bill. Wonder what kind of fish is... a goldie maybe. See if you find that family owns a big public aquarium when I leave next year LOL


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow - i'm suffering from LOTS of stress for the past couple of years.. and that's the reason that i actually brought the fish  when i watch them i do feel a little relaxed.. as for the DOG... my dog drives. me. crazy. GRRR! lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What do you mean the dog drives you crazy. growling, running in circles, and barking at a car that didn't even stop out front. its so relaxing. LOL


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

cichlid man said:


> not if you have an aggressive cichlid tank. Lol


lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thread necroing much? 3 year old thread doesn't need replies


----------

